# Zanbatou?



## sasquatchnaruto (Oct 11, 2004)

Watching anime is something I greatly enjoy and one of my favorites in the past was Ruroni Kenshin. Well one of the characters has a giant sword named the Zanbatou that i have always been interested in. But the thing that made me stop and want to research and own one was the World Kuk Sool Won tournament exhibtion and demonstration that went on Saturday night in Houston. So after research I found it was a real sword at one point and wanted to know if anyone knew where to acquire a functional, non bladed zanbatou and if anyone knew how to use it.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38943&highlight=zanbatou


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Oct 19, 2004)

thanks i appreciate the helkp:asian:


----------

